# Is Life Pointless ?



## satbir (Jul 13, 2004)

I might very well be remembered 100 years from now, if I have grandkids or whatnot. Or maybe if I do something famous or infamous. However, in the end, none of it matters at all.

I'm sure a random Egyptian farmer had a nice life, a family, a cozy hut, and so forth, but in the end, he's completely and utterly forgotton, and the only possible trace of his existance might be some genes passed on through generations. But these would be so diluted that its impossible to trace them back to a single individual. So, there was no real lasting point to his life, at least in the western theistic sense where every individual is somehow important.

I'm sure in 4,000AD, no one will have a clue as to who I was, and my bones would have long since turned to dust, and any and all achievements I did would have been long since forgotton...unless I went ahead and started WWIII or something, and there were some survivors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fast forward even longer when Sol is red and dying, this very planet slow roasting in the outer layers of a dying star's atmosphere. My existance will have utterly no impact then, with absolutely no lasting significance.

Another trip in the time machine, and the night sky is slowly going dark, stars blinking out one by one as all of the hydrogen is used up and no more stars are forming. Slowly but inexorably, space becomes utterly black and cold, with just cold spherical objects floating around in the deep void. Eventually, entire galaxies will go dark. But before that happens, the night sky will become very empty as galaxies move so far apart that they cannot see each other, and each island becomes completely isolated.

So, nothing I do will matter one bit at such a time, except maybe to move a few atoms around for some decades, only to have them reabsorbed back into the planet in some fashion or another, either through the ecosystem or geology or whatnot.

Its kind of nice not having such a huge burden on one's shoulders, such as having to fight some battle of good vs evil to save the universe, or whatnot. Enjoy life while you're still breathing, but don't take it too seriously, because in the end, everything is completely pointless.


Thank you. That has been my pointless ramble for the night.


----------



## Admin (Jul 15, 2004)

Sikh should consider themselves to be lucky that Guru Nanak has given us the point in Life to seek, to learn to do whatever we want to do. Given us the point to Meet the Ik Oan Kaar.


----------



## sukhi (Jul 15, 2004)

Ideal Singh, although i agree with u, i think i understand what Satbir is trying to say. i think a lot of us take life waaay too seriously at times. we get too involved in things that aren't as important and waste our time worrying. not that it's wrong to be concerned about your own survival and that of your family... but really speaking, we shouldn't be as anxious about the small stuff as we really are...


----------



## etinder (Aug 10, 2004)

Einsteins theory of relativity comes to mind, becoz of our myopic views we tend to overlook the bigger picture......decisons is individuals..guru's words are there to show us the way.


----------



## etinder (Aug 10, 2004)

and one thing more satbirji with no offence why do u want to be remmebered after couple of millennia..


----------



## Anoop (Apr 11, 2006)

i dont think its like that. I think this gentleman is trying to say that, whats the point of living in this life, if we always have to pray to god. Its true though, sikhism is such a good religion, that its about leaving yourself to gods will, like growing hair, because it is going according to god. But, where is the use of earthly activities if we cant do certain things and learn from them. Should we be afraid of death? Should we worry about family members who die?


----------



## Anoop (Apr 11, 2006)

its like saying this life is useless, is it just ok to listen to your heart? Isnt that how guru nanak first brought upon god. The truth appearing everywhere?


----------



## Arvind (Apr 11, 2006)

That s a good reading. Thanks veer for sharing it.

Gurbani tells about Karta Purakh and rest everything within His Hukam. Rest all what we do is kathputli naach.

Regards, Arvind.


----------



## hps62 (Apr 11, 2006)

god/ waheguru  has given homo sapiens the consciousness to keep the flag of life  flying inspite of  all the  battles.

These small battles like WW1/WW11 /Sikh wars /Indian wars are preparing and strengthning our selves to face  more complex enemies of tomorrow.

In my consciousness the eg could be a meteror hurled by an alien at us , some body redirecting our planets /Sun trajectory toward a black hole.
Rodbots trying to inherit the planets from us.

These daily struggle are our war game practises for the  many future battles.

So let us shore up all the faculities we will need for our future unknown journey into the universe.
We will need courage , brains , intelligence , Knowledge , imaginations , gadgets to walk the  journey of life.

we will live  thru our childrens and the work we do in our life.

We will need  God in our journey to have faith by our side  in trying moments.

So cheer up and love  life  to it  fullest  hilt and secure a safe planet  for our  future kids.

luv

hps62


----------



## Navdeep86 (May 6, 2006)

life is not pointless boring etc.. is up to u how u want to live with it...


----------



## Sinister (May 7, 2006)

The Suicidal Man:
Life is pointless.

You are born, then you; eat, sleep, and die. along the path you think a little, maybe you invent something that helps you eat more before you die. You converse and work with others to acheive common goals all to leave them behind so that another pointless future generation may benefit from our pointless accomplishments.

We are all pawns of a higher order.

We cannot put a law or characteristic on an entity that we cannot fully comprehend. So religion gives us direction when their really is none.

Lesson: Pick a faith, a direction and just stick to it, don't become suicidal. Ignorance is Bliss on such issues.


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Life is pointless when we have no agenda or path. Life is likened to a blank canvas. We can sit and stare at it despairing of the absence of something, or we can imagine the many banal, mundane scenic and beautiful we could brush upon its plate, or we can actually paint with love, with anger, with vision, with a dream to capture a moment for posterity, or enjoy the vivacity or sublimity each stroke creators. *

*What ultimately appears upon the canvas is not always what we envisaged or were seeking to create, but it occupies our minds and whiles away the hours. When you find yourself in the doldrums you can wallow in self pity, and become consumed by despair, or lift your spirits, take a deep breath and decide to do something creative and wonderful, albeit an ordinary assignment or task and become again, master of your world and destiny. *

*Good times follow bad days and nothing remains for long. There is a deep pain eliciting from the brain the release of tranquilising endorphin like chemicals that becomes addictive and accustom one to a bitter sweet melancholy. Mans task is to break free from this cycle and create happiness, and from this elation a sense of continuum of peace and serendipity.  To understand mood and temperament is within ones control, and helplessness and bebasi may be a relinquishing of responsibility, a perverse type of freedom, but controlled by one’s own self destructiveness.*

*Happiness is created too as is allowing one’s mind to sink into depression. Life is monotonous and boring, look about you, it is when we become blinkered and insulated from the beauty of the world we lose sight of hope and salvation.  Peace and blessings ...*


----------



## kawalsin (Jan 16, 2009)

Satbir Ji

There is life beyond what is visible and percieved. The God's (and those who reunite with Him) existense will not end with anihilation of universe. This has happened earlier countless of times and will continue to happen. He is as Guru Nank Dev Ji said "
ਆਦਿ ਸਚੁ ਜੁਗਾਦਿ ਸਚੁ ॥ ਹੈ ਭੀ ਸਚੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਹੋਸੀ ਭੀ ਸਚੁ ॥"True In The Primal Beginning. True Throughout The Ages. True Here And Now. O Nanak, Forever And Ever True."
Our goal is not to be remembered by anyone but to be one with Him and have an eternal life. Kabir Ji says
ਗਉੜੀ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ ॥ ਜਿਹ ਮਰਨੈ ਸਭੁ ਜਗਤੁ ਤਰਾਸਿਆ ॥ ਸੋ ਮਰਨਾ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦਿ ਪ੍ਰਗਾਸਿਆ ॥੧॥ ਅਬ ਕੈਸੇ ਮਰਉ ਮਰਨਿ ਮਨੁ ਮਾਨਿਆ ॥ ਮਰਿ ਮਰਿ ਜਾਤੇ ਜਿਨ ਰਾਮੁ ਨ ਜਾਨਿਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਮਰਨੋ ਮਰਨੁ ਕਹੈ ਸਭੁ ਕੋਈ ॥ ਸਹਜੇ ਮਰੈ ਅਮਰੁ ਹੋਇ ਸੋਈ ॥੨॥ ਕਹੁ ਕਬੀਰ ਮਨਿ ਭਇਆ ਅਨੰਦਾ ॥ ਗਇਆ ਭਰਮੁ ਰਹਿਆ ਪਰਮਾਨੰਦਾ ॥੩॥੨੦॥
Gauree, Kabeer Jee:
That death which terrifies the entire world - the nature of that death has been revealed to me, through the Word of the Guru's Shabad. ||1|| Now, how shall I die? My mind has already accepted death.Those who do not know the Lord, die over and over again, and then depart. ||1||Pause|| Everyone says, "I will die, I will die." But he alone becomes immortal, who dies with intuitive understanding. ||2|| Says Kabeer, my mind is filled with bliss; my doubts have been eliminated, and I am in ecstasy. ||3||20||

Gurbani if read and understood, will dispel all doubts and negative thoughts. I exhaurt everyone reading this post to make a habit of reading Gurbani and contemplating on it on a daily basis if you want your lives to be full of bliss (not of ignorant type but one which comes with Guru's Shabad and blessings as said by Kabir Ji above.
Daas 
Kawaljit Singh


----------



## Saint Soldier (Jan 16, 2009)

Sat shri akal,



> I might very well be remembered 100 years from now, if I have grandkids or whatnot. Or maybe if I do something famous or infamous. However, in the end, none of it matters at all.


one may live for thousands of years through his thoughts as Guru Nanak lives through his thoughts and philosophy and if you go back in time Plato,Socrates and Aristotle and other philosopher are still remembered and respected by thousands of admirers like me.



> I'm sure a random Egyptian farmer had a nice life, a family, a cozy hut, and so forth, but in the end, he's completely and utterly forgotton, and the only possible trace of his existance might be some genes passed on through generations. But these would be so diluted that its impossible to trace them back to a single individual. So, there was no real lasting point to his life, at least in the western theistic sense where every individual is somehow important.


Oh mortal being you are considering a farmer let me narrate you the story of an Egyptian king "Ozymandias" he was a great king of Egypt.He thought he was the greatest conquerer in the history and that no other man could equal his glory and greatness but he is no more,people remember neither him nor his triumph his visage lies shattered in the sand.Time is a great destroyer even the mightiest potentate must submit to it,pride had a fall,juggernaut of time moves on and makes the princes and paupers lick the dust.Mortal sainty speaks the truth time destroys everything...........




> Another trip in the time machine, and the night sky is slowly going dark, stars blinking out one by one as all of the hydrogen is used up and no more stars are forming. Slowly but inexorably, space becomes utterly black and cold, with just cold spherical objects floating around in the deep void. Eventually, entire galaxies will go dark. But before that happens, the night sky will become very empty as galaxies move so far apart that they cannot see each other, and each island becomes completely isolated.


Thinking too much about the future is not a good thing once bhai mardana asked my father how much do you think you will live and my father replied I'm not sure about my next breath........



> Its kind of nice not having such a huge burden on one's shoulders, such as having to fight some battle of good vs evil to save the universe, or whatnot. Enjoy life while you're still breathing, but don't take it too seriously, because in the end, everything is completely pointless.


depends on ones thinking either die as a hero or wait until you turn out to be a villian.....




> Thank you. That has been my pointless ramble for the night.


same from sainty's side......:whisling:


~~sainty~~
~~wald Guru Nanak~~


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 16, 2009)

of course


----------



## Amarpal (Jan 16, 2009)

Dear Khalsa Ji,

Life is not pointless. This human form allows us to overcome life and go beyond.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jan 16, 2009)

Interesting introspection. Allow me to add my 2 cent worth. Life is nothing but a clump of energy. With a lead pencil, by using the same energy we can kill someone or draw like Leonardo da Vinci or Sobha Singh. It depends how we channelise our energy.

If we use Gurbani as our catalyst to channelise our energy, we are capable of becoming Leonardos, Sobha Singhs or better, Nanaks.

What is pointless about that?

Tejwant


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 21, 2009)

a point is peculiar

Its an anomaly of geometry, the law of universe 
How can life be anomalous, so it is point-less


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 21, 2009)

The question, Is life pointless? leads to confusion, because the meaning of the question comes from the perspective one takes on the question.

Is life pointless could mean -- Is Life in the theoretical sense pointless? In other words, Does life have a purpose, or a point or goal that Life aims toward? 

Is life pointless?  could also mean -- Is Life as it is experienced by an individual pointless? In other words, Does "my" life have a point or purpose? Does the life of the average Singh or Kaur selected at random have a point or purpose?

The question, Is life pointless? makes certain assumptions -- one of which is that Life has to have a point. And, if life does have a point, that this can be figured out by thinking about the question.

I think only philosophers and depressed people worry about this on an on-going basis. I never think about it unless someone brings it up on a thread.


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 27, 2009)

> I think only philosophers and depressed people worry about this on an on-going basis. I never think about it unless someone brings it up on a thread.



Aad Ji, even psychiatrists and psychologists do think about it because they have to deal with depressed people all the time.:chips::aHi5:


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Feb 27, 2009)

If one thinks or claims or feels that life is pointless then the only solution is to use SGGS as a sharpner and SGGS gurantees that it would cease being pointless from then on

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 4, 2009)

Page 1287, Line 5
ਕਿਥਹੁ ਆਇਆ ਕਹ ਗਇਆ ਕਿਹੁ ਨ ਸੀਓ ਕਿਹੁ ਸੀ ॥
किथहु आइआ कह गइआ किहु न सीओ किहु सी ॥
Kithhu ā▫i▫ā kah ga▫i▫ā kihu na sī▫o kihu sī.
Where did he come from? Where is he going? Did he exist or not?
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 4, 2009)

namjap said:


> Page 1287, Line 5
> ਕਿਥਹੁ ਆਇਆ ਕਹ ਗਇਆ ਕਿਹੁ ਨ ਸੀਓ ਕਿਹੁ ਸੀ ॥
> किथहु आइआ कह गइआ किहु न सीओ किहु सी ॥
> Kithhu ā▫i▫ā kah ga▫i▫ā kihu na sī▫o kihu sī.
> ...


 
Namjap- Santokh ji,

Guru Fateh.

What Guru Sahib said many years ago, Richard Bach discovered it too, much later and in a different way:

*Richard Bach. Jonathan Livingston Seagull*

Richard Bach. Jonathan Livingston Seagull

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 18, 2009)

Page 1190, Line 15
*ਬਿਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਜਨਮੁ ਬਾਦਿ ॥੮॥੭॥*
बिनु हरि गुर प्रीतम जनमु बादि ॥८॥७॥
Bin har gur parīṯam janam bāḏ. ||8||7||
Without the Beloved Lord and Master, life is meaningless. ||8||7||
Guru Nanak Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 18, 2009)

Page 1014, Line 8
*ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਬਾਦਿ ਜੀਵਣੁ ਹੋਰੁ ਮਰਣਾ ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੈ ਜਨਮੁ ਜਰੇ ॥੯॥*
बिनु गुर बादि जीवणु होरु मरणा बिनु गुर सबदै जनमु जरे ॥९॥
Bin gur bāḏ jīvaṇ hor marṇā bin gur sabḏai janam jare. ||9||
Without the Guru, life and death are pointless; without the Word of the Guru's Shabad, life just burns away. ||9||
Guru Nanak Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------

